# Hmmmm Ron Kiefel



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

any truth to this guys claims?? What are the odds??


http://cgi.ebay.com/MERCKX-7-11-TEA...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

physasst said:


> any truth to this guys claims?? What are the odds??


The odds are prettyt good -- and the bike looks like the real deal... and that is a smokin' price for a bit of history! If I weren't going on vacation next month, I'd be all over that action!

Philippe


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

physasst said:


> any truth to this guys claims?? What are the odds??
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MERCKX-7-11-TEAM-TIME-TRIAL-BIKE-CAMPY-ZIPP-CINELLI-NR_W0QQitemZ130084502804QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


\
Ron owns a bike shop in Wheatridge, CO now...he's put on a good deal of weight also. Probably doesn't need a TT bike anymore. He is relatively tall...have ridden with him before during Ride the Rockies. I'm guessing that 60cm would be about right.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

physasst said:


> any truth to this guys claims?? What are the odds??
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MERCKX-7-11-TEA...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



The frame and the components look correct but I am not sure about the disk wheel


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Me ask someone who will know and get back to you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

The answer I got back....

"The frame looks like one of our team bikes (our bikes didn't have chrome stays), whether it was actually Ronnie's bike I can't say but it is what I remember his size to be.

We didn't use Campy or Zipp so someone has built the frame up with their parts.""


Odds are it's real.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> The answer I got back....
> 
> "The frame looks like one of our team bikes (our bikes didn't have chrome stays), whether it was actually Ronnie's bike I can't say but it is what I remember his size to be.
> 
> ...


I think they used Wolber disks

"Didn't use Campy" no wonder they screwed up that TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

bigpinkt said:


> "Did use Campy" no wonder they screwed up that TTT


I am NOT passing that comment along!


----------

